# L-Emental - an alternative to Vivonex Plus



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi,I wanted to give the 14 day elemental diet a try, so I looked around for a comparable product. So far it looks like L-Emental made by Hormel labs is a product like Vivonex Plus made by Novartis. I'm going to go with L-Emental since it is cheaper ~$4.40 per packet compared to Vivonex Plus at ~$6.36 per packet. I'm not going to get the flavor packets since they are a ripoff. The elemental formulas taste horrible according to anecdotal reports, but I think I can handle the nasty taste for 2 weeks.







If anyone knows of Canadian pharmacies that have better prices, let me know.Both formulas have 300 calories per packet, so if one takes 5 packets per day, you'll get 1500 calories:L-Emental at 60 per case would last 12 days. Vivonex Plus at 36 per case would last 7.2 days. Here are some basics on the formula:Vivonex Plus http://www.novartisnutrition.com/us/productDetail?id=20 Protein: 18% (Free Amino Acids) Carbohydrate: 76% (Maltodextrin, Modified Corn Starch) Fat: 6% (Soybean Oil)L-Emental http://www.hormelhealthlabs.com/products_s...s=&vpakitemno=& itemno=01600&pdb=HHL[/URL]L-EmentalL-Ementalï¿½ contains 100% free amino acids. L-Ementalï¿½ provides absorbable protein without digestion and may benefit those with reduced absorptive capacity. It has a caloric distribution of 15% protein, 82% carbohydrate, 3% fats, and provides 1.0kcal/ml. L-Ementalï¿½ is lactose free, gluten free, and low residue.Comparison of formulas from Novartis site http://www.novartisnutrition.com/pdfs/us/p..._Chart_2004.pdf Cost of Vivonex Plus:Vivonex Plus - Walgreens http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:YV_w3...onex+plus&hl=en * I don't know if they carry it anymore since I couldn't find it in their site. $229.99 for 36 packets at $6.36 per packet.Vivonex Plus http://www.allegromedical.com/home/moreinf...7&C=522&M=15166 * $229 for 36 packetsCost of L-Emental:L-Emental http://www.4webmed.com/main.cfm?Page=produ...ng%3D1#nutrinfo * Case: 60 $266.40 ( $4.44 ea ) Single Flavor http://www.med-diet.com/l-emental.htm * L-Emental Unflavored Powder 60 - 2.84 oz 12 lbs $276.00Relevant Abstracts:Eradication of Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth Reduces Symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome http://www-east.elsevier.com/ajg/issues/9512/ajg3368fla.htm Normalization of lactulose breath testing correlates with symptom improvement in irritable bowel syndrome: a double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled study. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...2&dopt=Abstract A 14-day elemental diet is highly effective in normalizing the lactulose breath test.Pimentel M, Constantino T, Kong Y, Bajwa M, Rezaei A, Park S. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=14992438 Relevant threads:Vivonex effectve in SIBO http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...t=037097#000000 Bacterial overgrowth Vivonex plus protocol/who's tried this? http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=002130#000000 Symptoms gone (forever I hope!) http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=001777#000002 Vivonex Plus http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...t=002441#000000 Pimental's Vivonex Plus liquid diet study / neomycin http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=001328#000000 skinny


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The post above seems to be reasonable and accurate.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The post above seems to be reasonable and accurate.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Flavors packet from Vivonex plus are terrrible as well as Vivonex for the taste.Do you think Peptinex is the same as L-Elemental?Apparently more tolerable for the G.I. tract and less awful for the taste.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Flavors packet from Vivonex plus are terrrible as well as Vivonex for the taste.Do you think Peptinex is the same as L-Elemental?Apparently more tolerable for the G.I. tract and less awful for the taste.


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Spasman:The Peptinex hasrotein source: Whey protein hydrolysate (free amino acids are ideal)Fat source: MCT oil, soybean oil, soy lecithinCarb source: Hydrolyzed cornstarchThe Peptinex would probably taste better since the protein isn't broken down to the simplest forms, but Pimentel says bacteria can survive on protein.There is also a Novartis formula called Tolerex: http://www.novartisnutrition.com/us/productDetail?id=84 Caloric Distribution: Protein: 8% (Free Amino Acids) Carbohydrate: 91% (Maltodextrin, Modified Corn Starch) Fat: 1% (Safflower Oil)Caloric Density: 1.0 cal/mLNonprotein Calorie: Nitrogen Ratio: 282:1Water Content: 864 mL/1000 mL100% RDI*: 1800 mLOsmolality: 550 mOsm/kg waterLactose free, gluten free, low residueThis looks like it has too much carbs, so the Vivonex Plus would be a better quality formula. Maltodextrin and Corn Starch is very inexpensive.Tolerex http://www.allegromedical.com/home/moreinf...7&C=522&M=15166 $299 at 60 packetsskinny


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Spasman:The Peptinex hasrotein source: Whey protein hydrolysate (free amino acids are ideal)Fat source: MCT oil, soybean oil, soy lecithinCarb source: Hydrolyzed cornstarchThe Peptinex would probably taste better since the protein isn't broken down to the simplest forms, but Pimentel says bacteria can survive on protein.There is also a Novartis formula called Tolerex: http://www.novartisnutrition.com/us/productDetail?id=84 Caloric Distribution: Protein: 8% (Free Amino Acids) Carbohydrate: 91% (Maltodextrin, Modified Corn Starch) Fat: 1% (Safflower Oil)Caloric Density: 1.0 cal/mLNonprotein Calorie: Nitrogen Ratio: 282:1Water Content: 864 mL/1000 mL100% RDI*: 1800 mLOsmolality: 550 mOsm/kg waterLactose free, gluten free, low residueThis looks like it has too much carbs, so the Vivonex Plus would be a better quality formula. Maltodextrin and Corn Starch is very inexpensive.Tolerex http://www.allegromedical.com/home/moreinf...7&C=522&M=15166 $299 at 60 packetsskinny


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Skinny,what Pimentel would recommand for an alternative to Vivonex plus?I suspect V.Plus to cause G.I. disturbance and trapped C.I doubt the flavor packet would be so strong to be the culprit.One try,lot of tummy troubles...Eating reals foods help the peristaltic by the volume itself.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Skinny,what Pimentel would recommand for an alternative to Vivonex plus?I suspect V.Plus to cause G.I. disturbance and trapped C.I doubt the flavor packet would be so strong to be the culprit.One try,lot of tummy troubles...Eating reals foods help the peristaltic by the volume itself.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

SkinnyHow do you compare L-Emental & Vivonex Plus to the ABSORB Plus product that runs their ad on this board?From what I can tell the Absorb is for putting on weight. Someone said the Vivonex is bitter, so I doubt I could handle that for 2 weeks. I mean if that is all you could consumer pretty soon the thought of it would gag you.Have you tried it before?


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

SkinnyHow do you compare L-Emental & Vivonex Plus to the ABSORB Plus product that runs their ad on this board?From what I can tell the Absorb is for putting on weight. Someone said the Vivonex is bitter, so I doubt I could handle that for 2 weeks. I mean if that is all you could consumer pretty soon the thought of it would gag you.Have you tried it before?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I assume the Absorb is not designed to be the only food you take. But a supplement to add to the normal diet to promote weight gain.The various things mentioned here are nutritionally complete so you need no other food while on them.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I assume the Absorb is not designed to be the only food you take. But a supplement to add to the normal diet to promote weight gain.The various things mentioned here are nutritionally complete so you need no other food while on them.K.


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Spasman: I don't know what Pimentel recommends other than Vivonex. There will be no way getting around the taste unless you can use some flavoring to mask the taste. No pain, no gain.







Joycein: I haven't tried the Vivonex Plus, but I'm pretty sure I can handle bad taste. I can handle stuff like wheatgrass juice, psyllium and water (although it almost makes me gag now). K looks like she's right on the Absorb.skinny


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Spasman: I don't know what Pimentel recommends other than Vivonex. There will be no way getting around the taste unless you can use some flavoring to mask the taste. No pain, no gain.







Joycein: I haven't tried the Vivonex Plus, but I'm pretty sure I can handle bad taste. I can handle stuff like wheatgrass juice, psyllium and water (although it almost makes me gag now). K looks like she's right on the Absorb.skinny


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Skinny,i was like you before trying Vivonex plus(and the shame flavor).I was thinking that i can handle the taste but no way,it's worst that you can imagine and the flavor they give is SO SYNTHETIC!!!







Give me your adress and i WILL send you my Vivonex plus sample in my closet.I agree to send you free but send me a photo of your face while drinking it.














That would be good here on the BB.







More new Gremlins!!!!!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Skinny,i was like you before trying Vivonex plus(and the shame flavor).I was thinking that i can handle the taste but no way,it's worst that you can imagine and the flavor they give is SO SYNTHETIC!!!







Give me your adress and i WILL send you my Vivonex plus sample in my closet.I agree to send you free but send me a photo of your face while drinking it.














That would be good here on the BB.







More new Gremlins!!!!!!!


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

That's ok Spas, thanks for the offer, but I'm just going to go for it.







....







....







skinny


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

That's ok Spas, thanks for the offer, but I'm just going to go for it.







....







....







skinny


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

skinny love your Graemlines







Mkae those your self?hope you can hack the vivonex. Hope some one of us finds an answer pretty soon.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

skinny love your Graemlines







Mkae those your self?hope you can hack the vivonex. Hope some one of us finds an answer pretty soon.


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

I got the smileys at http://www.smileycentral.com/ It works well in some instant messenger programs like Yahoo and it installs a toolbar on Internet Explorer and some junk in your registry, but you can clean it out with an anti-spyware program.







skinny


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

I got the smileys at http://www.smileycentral.com/ It works well in some instant messenger programs like Yahoo and it installs a toolbar on Internet Explorer and some junk in your registry, but you can clean it out with an anti-spyware program.







skinny


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

I just ordered a case of L-Emental and the taste is not bad at all.It tastes a bit sour like watered down kefir. I've had much worse tasting concoctions. It's a bit nasty if don't stir the bottom of your glass well, but the mixing very easy. Spas did the Vivonex taste sour?Also the packets are very filling - it's only day one for me and I had some fresh lemonade in the morning with two packets so far. I wonder if I'll need 5 a day. I could probably handle 3 a day.OK now the real challenge is drinking this for two weeks.







I'm going to be drinking water and some herbal teas. Maybe I'll get some diet Lipton Iced tea - one of the best diet tasting drinks I've had to have a little sweetness.skinny


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

I just ordered a case of L-Emental and the taste is not bad at all.It tastes a bit sour like watered down kefir. I've had much worse tasting concoctions. It's a bit nasty if don't stir the bottom of your glass well, but the mixing very easy. Spas did the Vivonex taste sour?Also the packets are very filling - it's only day one for me and I had some fresh lemonade in the morning with two packets so far. I wonder if I'll need 5 a day. I could probably handle 3 a day.OK now the real challenge is drinking this for two weeks.







I'm going to be drinking water and some herbal teas. Maybe I'll get some diet Lipton Iced tea - one of the best diet tasting drinks I've had to have a little sweetness.skinny


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Skinny,please update your trial here.Yeah Vivonex is pure **** to drink.If glutamine is the main ingredient,i understand why i was so unconfortable whit it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Skinny,please update your trial here.Yeah Vivonex is pure **** to drink.If glutamine is the main ingredient,i understand why i was so unconfortable whit it.


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Spasman, I drank pure glutamine powder and it's almost tasteless. I don't think it's the glutamine that giving it the bad taste. It must be one of the other amino acids.Now I'm curious how the Vivonex tastes compared to L-Emental. Where did you get your free samples? I'd like to contact them. Also if you want to get rid of your sample, I'll take it. I'll post a pic for you.







skinny


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Spasman, I drank pure glutamine powder and it's almost tasteless. I don't think it's the glutamine that giving it the bad taste. It must be one of the other amino acids.Now I'm curious how the Vivonex tastes compared to L-Emental. Where did you get your free samples? I'd like to contact them. Also if you want to get rid of your sample, I'll take it. I'll post a pic for you.







skinny


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah the pic would be cool.Anyway,i got mine from the Novartis representative and yes send me your adress i will...I'm curious about your reaction


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah the pic would be cool.Anyway,i got mine from the Novartis representative and yes send me your adress i will...I'm curious about your reaction


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

L-Glutamine may not be the culprit for the bad taste but i experience a lot of problems with many product with this powder in it.Exemple; C worst.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

L-Glutamine may not be the culprit for the bad taste but i experience a lot of problems with many product with this powder in it.Exemple; C worst.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

How it goes with L-elemental in the first hours?Usually,i experience the symptoms few minutehours after the product trial.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

How it goes with L-elemental in the first hours?Usually,i experience the symptoms few minutehours after the product trial.


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

It goes well - I only had two packets today and need my third one. It is easy on my digestive system, so that's good. I have fasted before and the elemental diet seems like a cakewalk so far. I'm not feeling hungry, but now I am starting to feel like I need another packet or I'll get irritable.ok more updates to come later.skinny


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

It goes well - I only had two packets today and need my third one. It is easy on my digestive system, so that's good. I have fasted before and the elemental diet seems like a cakewalk so far. I'm not feeling hungry, but now I am starting to feel like I need another packet or I'll get irritable.ok more updates to come later.skinny


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Fasting?







Do you mean eating nothing for one day?I have hypoglycemea 5 hours after eating.So,if fasting before the diet is the Pimentel protocol then i can't handle it.Or i can be feed by the veins.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Fasting?







Do you mean eating nothing for one day?I have hypoglycemea 5 hours after eating.So,if fasting before the diet is the Pimentel protocol then i can't handle it.Or i can be feed by the veins.


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Yup, fasting meaning that I didn't eat anything. The longest fast I did was for 6 days for two times in my life. Ironically my IBS started after my 6 day fast over 2 years ago. I was only drinking water in those days and each day I was weak, irritable, and light headed. This time with the elemental diet I eased off my probiotic DA-IBS. Near the end of the diet, I'll ease back into it. I'm excited at how the results may turn out, so I have the willpower to go through it.Spas, with the elemental diet, you'll be ok with your hypoglycemia if you drink a little liquid every 5 hours. The maltodextrin are glucose polymers which have a high glycemic index. It's like a rush of sugar to your bloodstream. You gotta figure out a way to get past that taste. skinny


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Yup, fasting meaning that I didn't eat anything. The longest fast I did was for 6 days for two times in my life. Ironically my IBS started after my 6 day fast over 2 years ago. I was only drinking water in those days and each day I was weak, irritable, and light headed. This time with the elemental diet I eased off my probiotic DA-IBS. Near the end of the diet, I'll ease back into it. I'm excited at how the results may turn out, so I have the willpower to go through it.Spas, with the elemental diet, you'll be ok with your hypoglycemia if you drink a little liquid every 5 hours. The maltodextrin are glucose polymers which have a high glycemic index. It's like a rush of sugar to your bloodstream. You gotta figure out a way to get past that taste. skinny


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Alright Spas, I'll be PMing you soon for you to send the Vivonex.




























skinny


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Alright Spas, I'll be PMing you soon for you to send the Vivonex.




























skinny


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

skinny I had thought all this while that you were a woman









> quote:Also the packets are very filling - it's only day one for me and I had some fresh lemonade in the morning with two packets so far


You want something that is easily digested and absorbed so that the bacteria don't get any food. I feel having fresh lemonade doesn't do that.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

skinny I had thought all this while that you were a woman









> quote:Also the packets are very filling - it's only day one for me and I had some fresh lemonade in the morning with two packets so far


You want something that is easily digested and absorbed so that the bacteria don't get any food. I feel having fresh lemonade doesn't do that.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Me too i tought he was a women as almost everybody here.







You are NOT gonna do the same face with V.Plus.(or just for the time for the photo)







With my only trial with V.Plus,i learn quickly to clam my nose while drinking it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Me too i tought he was a women as almost everybody here.







You are NOT gonna do the same face with V.Plus.(or just for the time for the photo)







With my only trial with V.Plus,i learn quickly to clam my nose while drinking it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm always surprise when the photos appears.Skinny,you look healthy but do you have the same symptoms as mine?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm always surprise when the photos appears.Skinny,you look healthy but do you have the same symptoms as mine?


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Bonnie: I don't how you figured I was a woman, but now you know.







I thought I came out across like a flux jr but with a warmer personality, but hey I don't wanna associated with him.







I started after the lemonade which was full of turbinado sugar. Now I bought some Arizona Diet Lemonade, and it's 5 calories per serving and has aspartame as the sweetner. It has a bit of maltodextrin in it so that is contributing to the caloric intake. I put a little of it in my powdered formula, and it makes it taste better.Other powdered diet drinks I've seen on the shelves have sorbitol or sucralose (Splenda) in it. I didn't want to get any of those since bacteria can feed off of it in the lower parts of the intestinal tract.Spasman: I'm quite healthy. I have mild IBS symptoms which are incomplete evacuations, mostly pellet like or clumped stool, and visceral sensitivity. I am also lactose intolerant and have benign muscle twitching. The LI was in remission with antibiotics and for a while it was in remission with DA-IBS. I recently had to take one pill 2x/day of it and sometimes more to eat ice cream on an empty stomach, so I feel that the DA-IBS is losing it's effect. The muscle twitching got better with antibiotics, but after going through the IBS audio program I noticed it decreased in frequency even more.Since I had such good results from antibiotics, I decided to do the elemental diet. While it's not clear to me that I have SIBO, I do feel that the return of gassiness from eating large amounts of lactose is caused by some bacteria in my small intestine. Pimentel reports the elemental diet wipes SIBO out better than just taking an antibiotic.I can't imagine the Vivonex tasting any worse. It does have a 18% amino acid composition compared to the 15% in L-Emental...so send that baggie right away, and I'll tell ya. skinny


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Bonnie: I don't how you figured I was a woman, but now you know.







I thought I came out across like a flux jr but with a warmer personality, but hey I don't wanna associated with him.







I started after the lemonade which was full of turbinado sugar. Now I bought some Arizona Diet Lemonade, and it's 5 calories per serving and has aspartame as the sweetner. It has a bit of maltodextrin in it so that is contributing to the caloric intake. I put a little of it in my powdered formula, and it makes it taste better.Other powdered diet drinks I've seen on the shelves have sorbitol or sucralose (Splenda) in it. I didn't want to get any of those since bacteria can feed off of it in the lower parts of the intestinal tract.Spasman: I'm quite healthy. I have mild IBS symptoms which are incomplete evacuations, mostly pellet like or clumped stool, and visceral sensitivity. I am also lactose intolerant and have benign muscle twitching. The LI was in remission with antibiotics and for a while it was in remission with DA-IBS. I recently had to take one pill 2x/day of it and sometimes more to eat ice cream on an empty stomach, so I feel that the DA-IBS is losing it's effect. The muscle twitching got better with antibiotics, but after going through the IBS audio program I noticed it decreased in frequency even more.Since I had such good results from antibiotics, I decided to do the elemental diet. While it's not clear to me that I have SIBO, I do feel that the return of gassiness from eating large amounts of lactose is caused by some bacteria in my small intestine. Pimentel reports the elemental diet wipes SIBO out better than just taking an antibiotic.I can't imagine the Vivonex tasting any worse. It does have a 18% amino acid composition compared to the 15% in L-Emental...so send that baggie right away, and I'll tell ya. skinny


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think it gonna takes one week to arrive.







Anyway,V.plus seems rare to find...I had to argue with the newbie representative from Novartis to have it.Odd.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think it gonna takes one week to arrive.







Anyway,V.plus seems rare to find...I had to argue with the newbie representative from Novartis to have it.Odd.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well i think the misconception started thus- someone once wrote me an e-mail saying 'Hi skinny'. So at that that time since they mistook me, a woman, for you, i guess it put the idea in my mind that you were a woman. Well as for flux, you give him a good run for his money. i thought it was a very smart woman doing that. i was very impressed that a woman could do that







Arizona Diet lemonade sounds like a good choice.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Well i think the misconception started thus- someone once wrote me an e-mail saying 'Hi skinny'. So at that that time since they mistook me, a woman, for you, i guess it put the idea in my mind that you were a woman. Well as for flux, you give him a good run for his money. i thought it was a very smart woman doing that. i was very impressed that a woman could do that







Arizona Diet lemonade sounds like a good choice.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

skinny, Was it really THAT good.







and you are not skinny. Look OK to me, you look like my youngest son. I will be watching to see how this works out for you. Good Luck.







I thought you were a guy. Not sure how I knew that but I did.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

skinny, Was it really THAT good.







and you are not skinny. Look OK to me, you look like my youngest son. I will be watching to see how this works out for you. Good Luck.







I thought you were a guy. Not sure how I knew that but I did.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

bump


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

bump


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

It would be cool to get that photo board going again where everyone posts a photo of themselves! its nice to know who's behind each name.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

It would be cool to get that photo board going again where everyone posts a photo of themselves! its nice to know who's behind each name.


----------



## candgas (Jul 6, 2004)

So Skinny - what's the Skinny? Did it work? Let us know - we're waiting to hear if the Pimentel elemental diet thing actually works - anyone else try it?


----------



## candgas (Jul 6, 2004)

So Skinny - what's the Skinny? Did it work? Let us know - we're waiting to hear if the Pimentel elemental diet thing actually works - anyone else try it?


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

The elemental diet did not work for the duration I took it (10 days). It did help a lot though. For my bowel function, it didn't help me form better stool, but it helped Digestive Advantage IBS work more effectively. I think I have a problem where bacteria overgrows in my small intestine causing lactose intolerance (gas symptoms). The elemental diet didn't get rid of my LI, but I could use the DA-IBS once a day to treat it effectively once again vs. the twice a day I used to do.I did an experiment where I did a colonoscopy prep (3 Ducolax plus the saline solution) and the L-emental for 3 days. The prep really cleaned me out. I was peeing out of my butt literally for a day. I had D on the elemental diet, but once I stopped and took DA-IBS I had a quiet gut for 2 days and then my bowel function went to the same old self.Ideally I would like to do the prep 3 times in a span of 10 day on the elemental diet. I ran out of packets to do this. I can only afford to take 3 a day since it's so expensive. Also I am skinny and I lose weight on the elemental diet, so that is undesirable.Right now I am on the Metagenics LactoViden probiotic for a week now and am experiencing close to a remission. I would like to repeat the elemental diet as long as I can with a prep or two to clean me out and start the LactoViden.skinnymore info:Metagenic's LactoViden and BifoViden http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=039437


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

The elemental diet did not work for the duration I took it (10 days). It did help a lot though. For my bowel function, it didn't help me form better stool, but it helped Digestive Advantage IBS work more effectively. I think I have a problem where bacteria overgrows in my small intestine causing lactose intolerance (gas symptoms). The elemental diet didn't get rid of my LI, but I could use the DA-IBS once a day to treat it effectively once again vs. the twice a day I used to do.I did an experiment where I did a colonoscopy prep (3 Ducolax plus the saline solution) and the L-emental for 3 days. The prep really cleaned me out. I was peeing out of my butt literally for a day. I had D on the elemental diet, but once I stopped and took DA-IBS I had a quiet gut for 2 days and then my bowel function went to the same old self.Ideally I would like to do the prep 3 times in a span of 10 day on the elemental diet. I ran out of packets to do this. I can only afford to take 3 a day since it's so expensive. Also I am skinny and I lose weight on the elemental diet, so that is undesirable.Right now I am on the Metagenics LactoViden probiotic for a week now and am experiencing close to a remission. I would like to repeat the elemental diet as long as I can with a prep or two to clean me out and start the LactoViden.skinnymore info:Metagenic's LactoViden and BifoViden http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=039437


----------

